# Newb



## Labeatit (Oct 8, 2015)

Been on other forums for a few years now, thought I'd broaden my horizons and become part of other communities. Thank for letting me join.


----------



## brazey (Oct 8, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## Riles (Oct 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------



## James Blunt (Dec 7, 2015)

haha. im a new member too . glad to be here


----------

